# solar wax melter



## Bill Dickerson (Nov 8, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had ever tried using a parabolic mirror to heat their wax melter?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

One would need to make sure that it didn't generate too much heat.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

My solar wax melter got up to 175 deggrees F in the summer mirrors may make it a bit toooo hot.

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/Beegood_01/wax April 2010/Waxapril2010003.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/Beegood_01/wax April 2010/Waxapril2010002.jpg


----------



## bsquad (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, be careful with sunlight, can be pretty impressive.

http://inhabitat.com/19-year-old-teenager-makes-homemade-solar-death-ray/

Nice looking wax melter, Ski

bsquad


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

That is an impressive video!
a solar wax melter will generate all the heat you need to melt your wax. And they're not hard to build. Plans are here on BeeSource, and in the bee books.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Bill Dickerson (Nov 8, 2008)

My thoughts were if you had lots of wax to melt it might be a little quicker. Of course the heat would have to be lowered. I was thinking maybe a radiator of some kind. Hot water, metal rods, or plates to disperse the heat.

My first thought was an alcohol still. Solar fired instead of wood or gas. It would definitely lower the cost.

I noticed too they use small mirror squares. That would be very time intensive and heavy. Why not use a mirror or chrome spray paint on the surface?


----------



## bsquad (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting... Looks like you buy used 'dish network' style dishes on ebay for $25ish. You could probably sand/bondo them very smooth and spray them with chrome paint and use it to boost your temp.

Here was my search to find them if you're interested.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=sa...+dishes&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

Let us know if you try it and how it goes.

bsquad


----------



## Bill Dickerson (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not sure what part of the country your in but I see dishes on the curb everyday. 

They might need to be sanded so they will hold the paint but I wouldn't think the shape would need any bondo.

I looked at the typical solar melter and I would think a heavy metal plate or a couple of bars under the tin collector that extends out the side a couple of feet would carry quite a bit of heat to the collector.

The collector would need to be re-focused every so often but that might prevent too much heat.

My Dad made a solar heater for his roof many years ago by using a window frame copper tubing and black paint.

I would think copper tubing ran under the tin in the standard wax heater would work a little better.

Water would probably prevent overheating with a thermostat or pop off valve from a water heater. 

I may just start cooking my own alcohol.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Bill when you get it made add one of these and you can move it anywhere.


----------



## Bill Dickerson (Nov 8, 2008)

Does it mow the yard too?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

does it mow the yard too, .... naw the wife does :lpf: ... neet ideas about the melters though


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Bill Dickerson said:


> Does it mow the yard too?


It did at one time. :lpf: Now it powers a wood spliter.


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k640/PVanSlyke/waxmelter1.jpg


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

PeeVee,

Did you build that melter? It looks good. Whats best to use inside, galvanized metal sheets or aluminum? 

I have one similar to yours but not quite as big, it was my grandfathers. It is probably 60 years old or so. It looks like it was professionally made, but he was a woodworker too, so I am not sure. The inside is galvanized metal, with a little screen trap at the funnel to trap junk. I havent used it yet, but maybe i will have enough wax this year.....


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

Rob,
The inside pan is aluminum (as in flashing). I had a couple sheets of window glass - I think they were storm windows with the aluminum edging - that I built a frame for so that became double glazed. I pretty much built the whole thing around the windows. If they had been smaller...

It works well but I saw how someone had made the outlet so that any honey was separated from the wax. That needs fine tuning. The wheels make it handy to turn into the sun when necessary and to store away when not in use.

There is foam insulation under and around the pan.


----------

